# I f'd up!! what does it mean?



## getting it wrong (Nov 5, 2015)

I am trying to figure out general male behaviour and due to a recent situation I have in the General section here, I would like to ask this question?

When a man says "I f'd up" especially to another man who he crossed the line with, is this an apology? Or something else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

In my opinion, it means, "I was wrong, and I am sorry."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It's an admission that he's done/said something wrong... not necessarily an apology tho.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes that is the male version of I'm sorry to another guy.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

To me, it goes a little beyond a simple apology. When men take real ownership for wrongdoings, they use harsh words on themselves I've found.

Not only is he saying he's sorry (regret), but he's taking ownership for doing something wrong (responsibility).


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Satya said:


> To me, it goes a little beyond a simple apology. When men take real ownership for wrongdoings, they use harsh words on themselves I've found.
> 
> Not only is he saying he's sorry (regret), but he's taking ownership for doing something wrong (responsibility).


This


----------



## getting it wrong (Nov 5, 2015)

But......is it a real apology if the same/similar behaviour keeps occurring? 

I am learning about bad behaviour, boundaries and consequences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

getting it wrong said:


> But......is it a real apology if the same/similar behaviour keeps occurring?
> 
> I am learning about bad behaviour, boundaries and consequences.


Those are separate issues. Yes, it can be a real apology even if the person keeps doing it, but it is still a problem that he keeps doing it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

getting it wrong said:


> But......is it a real apology if the same/similar behaviour keeps occurring?
> 
> I am learning about bad behaviour, boundaries and consequences.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might need to point that out.


----------



## getting it wrong (Nov 5, 2015)

Been there, done that. Difference this time, it was another man who put him in his place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, interesting question.

I think that in the vast majority of instances where "I f'd up" is uttered from one man to another, it will be in reference to having screwed up something unrelated to the two of them. "I f'd up" is almost always stated in the context of having made a boneheaded mistake, somewhere else / with someone else / at some other time. I think that the vast majority of instances involve friends discussing life, and one of them feel the need to discuss one of his more impressive mistakes. Hence, "I f'd up, man......"

Okay. So a man has crossed a boundary with another man.

In the case of them being good friends, "I f'd up" would be said to simultaneously acknowledge that a transgression had occurred, that it is recognized that the other guy knows it occurred, and that it is being apologized for, for having occurred. Unstated is the expectation from both sides that the transgression will not occur again.

In the case of them being acquaintances or strangers (anything less than "good friends,"), if these words are uttered, it's to avoid an ass kicking. Period. The transgression has to be so severe that there is a clear threat of imminent violence, that an impartial observer would deem appropriate.

Generally, a man should strive to avoid situations where "I f'd up" is the appropriate thing to say.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

They invited friends to your house without your permission, correct? 

Iirc, that was the transgression.


----------

